# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Surfer-Stammtisch in Dortmund

## Pancho

So, nachdem man sich die stndigen neuen Posts bei den Stammtischen anderer Stdte lang genug angesehen hatte, war klar: Es mssen Taten folgen. Wre doch gelacht, wenn andere Stdte Dortmund da etwas voraus haben sollten.

So kam es, das anna32 und ich gestern am Abend beschlossen haben, da jetzt etwas in Gang zu bringen. Die Idee soweit ist es, sich einmal im Moment am ersten Sonntag des Monats gegen 19.00Uhr im Vapiano in Dortmund zu treffen. 

Ich hoffe mal, da es uns mglich sein wird, eine kleine sympathische Gruppe zusammenzubringen mit der man sich austauschen und hoffentlich auch zu Spots fahren kann. Hauptsache Spa haben.

Sprich, Sonntag in 6 Tagen trifft man sich wieder, soweit die Gtter da nicht noch dazwischenfunken.

Es wrde uns freuen, etwas Feedback von euch zu bekommen. Da Dortmund auch eine Studentenhochburg ist, sollte es an Personal nicht fehlen. Willkommen ist jeder, der schon/noch eine Gabel mit Rig halten kann.

Als Erkennungszeichen knnen wir ja eine Finne im Knopfloch tragen.

In der Hoffnung auf neue Gesichter, interessante Gesprche, etc. bis die Tage.

Viele Gre!

----------


## anna32

also, dann SOnntag 20:00h, oder ?

----------


## Pancho

Sonntag ist es wieder so weit. 20.00Uhr, Dortmund, Vapiano. Wre lustig, vorher noch ne Runde in Hoophuizen oder Stavoren zu drehen. Wer Lust hat, sagt Bescheid.

Gre!

----------


## anna32

oder strand horst?? ist nicht wo weit, soll SOnntag auch Wind sein!

----------


## Pancho

So, nochmal zum Mitschreiben. Stammtisch in Dortmund, heute, 20.00 Uhr, Vapiano. Zur Identifizierung kommt jeder mit einem Aufkleber seiner Lieblingssurfmarke auf der Stirn zur Tr rein. Abweichungen von diesem Verhalten knnen geduldet werden. Bis in 8 Stunden!!!

----------


## Lessacher

Es ist schade da keiner die Idee hat mal eine Adresse fr so Leute wie ich , rauszurcken.
                                                                                                                                Wolfgang
Wohne in Oberhausen.

----------


## Pancho

Wir betreiben hier ja keinen Adressenhandel!

Spa beiseite:

http://www.google.de/search?q=vapian...ient=firefox-a

Ist jeder herzlich willkommen. Bochumer, Wattenscheider, Wittener. Selbst Schalker ... 

Also, Anfang Dezember dann wieder! Bis dahin.

----------


## anna32

Hi,
die Vapiano-Adresse hab ich mir auch gegoogelt: 
Silberstrae 22
44137 Innenstadt-West, Dortmund

Nchster Stammtisch: Nikolausabend  { :Happy:  um 20:00h
wir haben immer eine Surf auf dem Tisch liegen
Bestgru, Andrea

----------


## Lessacher

Warum die Surf? Wolfgang

----------


## Lessacher

Ach ja,danke fr die Adresse. Wolfgang

----------


## Pancho

Weil mein Fanatic Shark als Erkennungszeichen so unhandlich ist und man im Neo in Gaststtten so schnell zu schwitzen anfngt.

Gre!

----------


## anna32

stimmt, knnte eigentlich statt der Surf meinen Borussia Dortmund Schal auf den Tisch legen, das hlt dann vielleicht Schalker vom Stammtisch fern :-P

----------


## anna32

jetzt stell dich mal nicht so an! mehr Einsatz bitte !!!

----------


## Lessacher

Alexander, unser Deutscher Meister im Speed,hat ein Surf Magazin,das sehr vielseitig ist.Entschuldigung,ich hatte nicht an ein Erkennungszeichen gedacht.                               Wolfgang

----------


## Pancho

Ja, mit der roten Rose im Knopfloch htte das eher zu anderen Kontakten fhren knnen. Das andere Magazin liegt glaube ich bei Hans immer im Laden aus. Mu ich mal bei Gelegenheit wieder reinschauen.

Seid gegrt.

----------

